# Old wagon



## Danimal_Inc (Sep 15, 2007)

An old Radio Flyer in a field

Sony Alpha100 11-18mm lens.
10 minute 38 second exposure


----------



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2007)

Blows me away how shots with originality get overlooked.  Great idea.


----------



## Fate (Sep 23, 2007)

Awsome, great use of lighting.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the long exposure, gives the night sky a good twist.

Reminds me of the movie...I think it was called "Radio Flyer"...about a boy who wants to fly away in his wagon.


----------



## Dave V (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats an amazing shot, how did you light it?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

love the idea incorperating it into a nicely done star trail. bravo


----------



## just x joey (Sep 28, 2007)

like the shot! sucks about the distortion in the lower left corner tho...


----------



## kittymaguire (Oct 4, 2007)

love the effect the long exposure has given to the stars.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 4, 2007)

What I really like (and assume you did on purpose) is to have the wagon face roughly in the direction of the earth's rotation (east). That way the wagon is headed into the stars. It gives the trails a sense of acceleration.


----------



## ficknoster (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutlely fantastic!

I think the distortion adds something quite special to it!


----------



## fido dog (Oct 6, 2007)

Freakin' BITCHEN man!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 6, 2007)

i dig it!


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 6, 2007)

just x joey said:


> like the shot! sucks about the distortion in the lower left corner tho...



b'ah...

Distortion is part of the charm of wide angle.


----------

